# Aldi, Lidl, Prices & Consumer Boycott Day



## Tommy (24 Sep 2002)

*Aldi, Lidl, Prices & Consumer Boycott Day*

Will there be support in this country for a Boycott similar to the Greek experience.

Local Chinese I've had it. Price gone up four times since last September. Instead of weekly I now purchase one take away a month.

A cup of tea for €1.70 I said no thanks.

I'm not a winger but I'm absolutely disgusted with the greed that has overtaken us in this country and I have decided to make a stand.

Captain Boycott


----------



## rainyday (24 Sep 2002)

*Re: Boycott*

I see little value in a once-off exercise like the Greeks. If people simply shift their purchasing from one day to the next, this won't really impact the vendors.

However, your actions with your local take-away are likely to be quite effective. They may be even more effective if you simply let them know what you are doing & why you are doing it.


----------



## Sunshine (24 Sep 2002)

*Boycott*

Hello Captain,

As a matter of interest. How much is a 'typical' dish in your neck of the woods?


----------



## SteveMaguire (24 Sep 2002)

*Chinese Takeaway*

Beef in Hot Garlic Sauce with chips and a half portion of Chicken Balls costs me €8.20 in my local in Dublin 9.


----------



## shaggy (24 Sep 2002)

*Boycott*

hi captain - if you're not a winger, what position do you play?


----------



## Peter (24 Sep 2002)

*Consumer Boycott*

Shaggy, would you feel threatened in some way by a consumer Boycott?

Peter


----------



## Guest (24 Sep 2002)

*Ordinary people*

Yes I would support a consumer boycott if it is arranged. I would not make any purchases on the designated day and I would not defer purchases to another day. Ordinary people are growing impatient with the inflated price rises of everyday necessities in this country!


----------



## Sarah Wellband (24 Sep 2002)

*Re: Ordinary people*

According to Uncle Eamonn hairdressers, restuarants, bars, doctors and dentists have been cited as the worst culprits for price hikes rather than supermarkets. OK, it would be difficult to boycott your doctor but I would support a boycott on the other groups.

Sarah


----------



## Cpt Boycott (24 Sep 2002)

*boycott*

Sunshine, typically €7.20 was £3.70 last Sep. So I suppose its a 53% ish increase. Although its not bad compared to price you are paying but then you are Dublin centre and I'm in the sticks. 
Shaggy, thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Sep 2002)

*Re: boycott*

I understand that the Greek boycott was introduced in reaction to a perceived increase in prices due to the introduction of the €?

There is also a perception of price increases due to the introduction of the € in Ireland. However, I am not aware of any systematic study to show that such an increase took place. (I am aware of lots of anecdotal evidence of people saying that their barber is ripping them off).

Ireland has the highest inflation in the Eurozone thanks to the fact that we are the fastest growing economy. Which would you prefer? Boom time prices or a slump and slump prices?

The great advantage of the € is that we can now compare prices much more easily in the different countries and, where we are being charged more, we can ask why. In many cases, indirect taxes will account for a lot of the difference.

Brendan


----------



## shaggy (25 Sep 2002)

*laugh*

no problem, captain b, though peter didn't seem to get it ... ah well.


----------



## Tommy (25 Sep 2002)

*Re: laugh*

Price hikes were not invented on 31-12-01. Prices have been rocketing for years, because of increased business costs and increased consumer demand. 

Its naive to believe that retail businesses can absorb constant increases in costs (e.g. rent and wages) without having to pass these costs on to consumers in the form of higher prices. 

Although people are complaining about inflation, nobody seems to be interested in doing anything practical about it. There was no controversy whatsoever about the 1% rise in the standard VAT rate in last year's Budget. People are calling for more tax increases in the old reliables of drink, cigs and motor fuel in this year's Budget. The National Minimum Wage is also increasing sharply from 1st October, yet nobody has mentioned the obvious fact that (whatever about the  undoubted merits of a minimum wage for those on low-pay) all these moves are inflationary. 

On a micro level, people still prefer to pay €3.50 for prepacked sandwiches in Dublin newsagents than to pay €2.20 or €2.40 for the same sandwich made to order at the deli counter in the same shop. We all know UK-sources goods will be more expensive due to the uncompetitiveness of Sterling, yet we all continue to shop in Tesco while Euroland alternatives of the same quality are freely available in Lidl and Aldi.

Typical Irish solution - if we make a big, brash "Aren't We All Great People Altogether" statement for a single day, we think the problem will go away.

Tommy
www.mcgibney.com


----------



## rainyday (25 Sep 2002)

*Re: Boycott*

Hi Guest

<!--EZCODE QUOTE START--><blockquote>*Quote:*<hr> I would not make any purchases on the designated day and I would not defer purchases to another day<hr></blockquote><!--EZCODE QUOTE END-->

Can you tell me more - Specifically, what purchases would you eliminate?


----------



## Tom (25 Sep 2002)

*Chinese*

My 2 regular chinese restaurants in Rathfarnham offer most main courses for a reasonable 5.80 Euro (£4.56),last year it was £4.30.No complaints about that but a certain popular pub in the same area has seen a steep drop in Saturday lunch trade after a number of price rises this year.A few of us used to meet every Saturday lunch hour for a bite to eat and a few drinks but rarely go now,no more than once a month.Judging from last Saturday others have decided the same as the place was dead at 2.30 in the afternoon.Pre Euro main courses were about £7 (dear for pub grub), now they are around $10.50 (£8.26).A pint of lager now costs € 4.25 (£3.34),pre Euro it was £2.85.
Obviously price rises are inevitable but theres no doubt some people have gotten greedy.
One other example...last Friday night at an excellent game of football in Tolka between Rovers and Bray I bought a cup of coffee from the mobile vendor.Pre Euro it was £1,now its €2!!.Judging from how little they were selling the price hike must be surely counter productive.


----------



## Another Person (25 Sep 2002)

*Boycott pubs*

I've boycotted city centre pubs and taxis.

I rarely go to my local either. I now buy tins of drink from Tesco, and drink them in the house.


----------



## 40PLUS (25 Sep 2002)

*Boycott*

Another Person,

Is'nt drinking at home rather like washing your feet with your socks on.
Having a drink in a pub is much more than quenching your thirst. Its a social meet the people thing. You dont get that at home watching the Simpsons with a couple of cans at your feet.


----------



## Tommy (25 Sep 2002)

*Re: Boycott*

Oddly enough, I've noticed that off-licences are just as adept as their publican cousins at increasing prices...


----------



## Another Person (26 Sep 2002)

*People*

I'd rather go to the pub, but I simply can't afford it. I can certainly live without the social aspect.


----------



## S (26 Sep 2002)

*Boycott*

I don't know if we Irish would have the togetherness and determination to arrange a successful boycott?

S


----------



## Sarah Wellband (26 Sep 2002)

*Re: Boycott*

Is that a gauntlet I hear hitting the ground?!


----------



## joxerdaly (26 Sep 2002)

*price of a 4 pack*

Another Person, I find even the price of a can of lager in Tesco's an outrage. Consider that last saturday I paid Eur 10.72 for 24 cans of St Omer beer ( 5% vol. ) in Carrefour, Calais. Hic! The price of alcohol is unacceptable in Ireland. Is the gap completely explained by taxes?


----------



## Contango10 (26 Sep 2002)

*Re: price of a 4 pack*

Joxerdaly, I can think of three factors that explain the differences in retail price of beer in Ireland vs. France.

First is indirect tax. Duty and VAT. If you worked in France you would be hit hard for PRSI, much, much higher than here. But your lower net pay would be compensated by lower indirect taxes.

Our duty is about 37p/47c per pint (568ml). I suspect French beer duty is very low (sub 5c per 500ml).  Our VAT rate is highest in Europe at 21%. French is lower, though not by much.

Next is the retailer's margin. I have no proof of this, but I'd bet that Irish retailers take more margin.

Then there is the raw cost of the product before tax. Again, I have no hard evidence, but I strongly believe that the pre-tax cost is much higher here. Two reasons:

1)  Economies of scale. Smaller market, lower output, higher average costs.

2)  Lack of competition. One dominant player (Guinness), second big player (Heineken), far too little competition. Cosy cartel. €2.05 for 50cl of Guinness or Bud is crazy, you don't have to go to the Arctic to make the stuff, just mix malted barley with hops and yeast.

Contango10


----------



## joxerdaly (27 Sep 2002)

*Price of a 4 pack*

Contango10 all your points are taken on board but there is something missing. St Omer sell each can for 45cents. Lets assume its only a break even price ( I doubt it ) -  make it 40 c for the production cost ( conservative ) and 5 c for the french government. Assume production costs in Ireland are 50% higher, add another 47c for duty and 21% for the VAT and you reach  EUR1.30c. Its still a long way to Eur2.05c. Some group along the line is creaming it.


----------



## Contango10 (27 Sep 2002)

*Re: Price of a 4 pack*

Although not directly to do with a consumer's boycott, I will continue.

I don't get your sums. 45c French retail price for 50cl of 5% lager, is that correct?

Strip out the 5c assumed duty (actually probably less) and 20.6% French VAT gives pre-tax cost of 32c.

50% extra cost here = 49c. Plus 47c duty = 96c approx. Plus our 21% VAT = 1.16.

It is possible to get lager in Ireland for 1.40-1.50, but the big brands do cost up to 2.05. So, yes, somebody is creaming it, probably Guinness.

Contango10


----------



## Guest (27 Sep 2002)

*boycott inspiration on AAM*

Rainyday, oops I didn't get to you sooner. I was hoping for boycott inspiration on AAM! I could probably do simple things like not buy my usual bottle of wine at tesco, switch off the electricity (my own home of course) for say an hour, not rent the Friday night Video.  I guess it wouldnt make sense if i made the same purchases the following day so i guess i'd do without.

Guest

PS sorry to butt in Contago and Joxer, but you gave me the wine idea.


----------



## rainyday (27 Sep 2002)

*Re: boycott inspiration on AAM*

Thanks Guest - I could see how a 'service' boycott (restaurants, pubs, video hire, hairdressers) could possibly work.


----------



## Herewego (28 Sep 2002)

*BOYCOTT DAY 24TH NOVEMBER*

Boycott day is aleady organised for 24th November.


----------



## Cpt Boycott (28 Sep 2002)

*24 NOVEMBER*

A Sunday???

What is this logic?


----------



## Tommy (28 Sep 2002)

*Re: 24 NOVEMBER*

So it will have as little an effect as possible - Just like having Car Free day on All Ireland Sunday...


----------



## S (30 Sep 2002)

*Boycott*

A cup of tea for €1.70. A tea bag cost what these days. Was this in a 5*deluxe hotel? As a percentage it sounds like a bigger rip off than the wine discussed.

S


----------



## Babs (2 Oct 2002)

*boycott*

I had to laugh when I read Newsweek:

"The food strikes didn't make an impression. Neither did the cappuchino boycotts. It wasn't until Rosa Berlusconi told her son, Silvo, that pasta prices hd treabled since the euro's launch that the Italian prime minister took action."


----------



## Sarah Wellband (2 Oct 2002)

*Re: boycott*

Who's organised Boycott day? Is there any information about it?


----------



## Padraic Pearse (3 Oct 2002)

*The Paddies*

If any of you really believe that the Paddies are capable of getting up off their This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language and boycotting your sadly mistaken. This isn't Greece. There is a very high threshold for outrage. You'd have to shoot a few consumers up in Kilmainham to make it work.

Otherwise most paddies will let the other fellow do the protesting. Things haven't changed in middle class ireland since WB wrote the fumble in the greasy till line. And the latest double standard was the relection of a party proven to have been corrupt. God help anybody who tries to get the Paddies out on the streets in large numbers, or worse, passing their pubs. They'd much prefer to pay the new tolls...and pass Guinness instead.


----------



## Daisy (8 Oct 2002)

*5-7 live has called*

Frances on 5-7 live has called for consumers to 'SCREAM' about the price of beef (seemingly the middle man is getting 3 times what the farmer is getting).

Reading Padraic Pearse's reply she hasn't a hope in hell!

Daisy


----------



## Kay (11 Oct 2002)

*Boycott*

As a nation I find we have become very very greedy

Kay


----------



## Simon (13 Oct 2002)

*'buy nothing day Nov 24'*

Herewego, who is behind the 'buy nothing day Nov 24' poster(s) I've seen around Dublin?


Simon


----------



## mikey888 (3 Nov 2002)

*i've opted out*

I now boycott everything

i made a new years resolution last january to boycott
pubs and niteclubs and restaurants and takeaways.
Car wash prices have been creeping up too.
i am now a dab hand wth a bucket and sponge.
vodafones ad campaign annoyed me into topping up less 
often.


i find that i can save €500 per week, every week.

it sure adds up.

i have become a tight git.


----------



## mikey888 (3 Nov 2002)

*November 24........count me in !!!*

As i spend very little anyway, i will 
try to recruite others for this boycott day.

i am going to boycott christmas.

in my opinion, supermarkets can be good value, if you are a canny shopper, i consider tesco to be the best.
Lidl is the cheapest but the quality is terrible.

Dunnes own brand products are marginally cheaper
and substantially inferior.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Nov 2002)

*Re: November 24........count me in !!!*

*Lidl is the cheapest but the quality is terrible.*

As far as supermarkets go...

I thought the quality of most of their stuff was OK (well - no worse than most other supermarkets and a damn sight cheaper!). Anyway, they're not that handy for me so I've only ventured there a few times.

In my experience Aldi is grand and I tend to pick things up there in preference to any of the other supermarkets. Failing them I try Dunnes or Roches. I absolutely detest Tesco and try to avoid it at all costs (pun intended!).


----------



## Tommy (4 Nov 2002)

*Re: November 24........count me in !!!*

We shop in Lidl once a week or fortnight. Quality is excellent on almost all products, and poor on a small minority, but you will occasionally find rubbish in all shops. Aldi is good as well, but IMHO tends to focus a little more on novelties (sweets, cakes, sauces, seasonings, pre-prepared foods etc) than on essentials.

Neither will ever replace Dunnes, Tesco or the local shops but all competition is to be welcomed.


----------



## cloud (8 Nov 2002)

*location*

Where are Aldi and Lidl?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2002)

*Re: location*

Details of Aldi's Irish locations are available . They're in Parnell Street in case you're near Dublin City Centre. Unfortunately Lidl don't seem to have a non-German web site yet. I know they're in the Blanchardstown Centre.


----------



## Contango10 (8 Nov 2002)

*Re: location*

Aldi and Lidl are very interesting, in my opinion.

I was skeptical that they would win over the brand-loyal Irish shopper. A similiar business model had been tried before in the 80s with Giant and H. Williams, and didn't seem to succeed in the long run.

I also thought that the Irish are not as price sensitive as, say, the Germans.

However, the expension of Lidl, and less so Aldi, shows that I have been proved wrong. They appear to be very successful.

BTW, Aldi is short for "ALbrecht DIscount", as it was started by the Albrecht brothers in Germany decades ago.  I'd say Lidl is some sort of split from Aldi, as they share 3 letters.

The Lidl stores around the country all seem the same, i suppose to cut down on development costs.

As to where they are, there are (I think) 2 Lidls and 1 Aldi in Dublin. Then Lidl have at least another 20 stores, mainly in provincial towns. Galway, Longford, Mullingar, Edenderry, Letterkenny, etc., etc. The huge ads in the Indo include a list of stores.

The Lidl's I've been in sold beer and spirits. I was a bit surprised to see a low-cost operation paying 50-100 K for a pub licence.

Contango10


----------



## cloud (8 Nov 2002)

*thanks*

Thanks guys.
Must check out Aldi next time I'm in town.

Unfortunately, I'm never really out Blanchardstown direction for Lidl.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2002)

*Re: thanks*

There was a good article about Aldi & Lidl in the Sunday Tribue business section a couple of weeks ago.

*The Lidl's I've been in sold beer and spirits. I was a bit surprised to see a low-cost operation paying 50-100 K for a pub licence.*

Surely an "off-licence" licence is not the same (and more to the point, the same price) as a pub licence?


----------



## MOB (8 Nov 2002)

*Off licence*

It does indeed cost the same, both licences being (subject to a court application) pretty much interchangeable.


----------



## N0elC (8 Nov 2002)

*Price sensitivity in Ireland*

Contango10 says:



> . . .  the Irish are not as price sensitive as, say, the Germans.



I couldn't agree more. 

It astounds me the prices that people pay over here for many services. Take gas or cable TV even - I've found them to be ridiculously expensive here compared to the UK.

But more pertinently for many AAM contributors and viewers is the huge rates that Irish banks charge for mortgages. 

Being a current BOI, and one time EBS, mortgage holder, I'm flabbergasted that there wasn't a huge public backlash here last year when the ECB started to cut interest rates, and these rates were not passed on in full to consumers. In the UK, Abbey National tried this some time ago and received a huge amount of negative publicity.

I sometimes think, that even after the Celtic Tiger has lost it's roar, we as a people are too quick to accept poor service and value.

Here endeth the rant


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2002)

*Re: Price sensitivity in Ireland*

No - I didn't say that!


----------



## N0elC (8 Nov 2002)

*Re: Price sensitivity in Ireland*

Ooops ! Sorry ClubMan, I forgot to add the end quote, has been amended.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2002)

*Re: Price sensitivity in Ireland*

But I still didn't say that!


----------



## N0elC (8 Nov 2002)

*Re: Price sensitivity in Ireland*

A thousand apologies : these new glasses are just not what they should be !!!

It was Contango10, of course. I'll make the change !


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2002)

*Re: Price sensitivity in Ireland*

Cheers! Thanks.


----------



## Contango10 (8 Nov 2002)

*pub licences*

This should be a new thread, and move it to one if you can.

Clubman, I am very interested in cartels, competition, etc. MOB is correct, you need the same licence whether the alcohol is for consumption on or off the premises.

And the number of pub licences is fixed. So for each new Lidl or Aldi off-licence, a pub (or another off-licence) must close somewhere else.

The value of licences fell last year as licences were allowed to be transferred around the country. Prices fell below €100k.  To be more exact, urban licence values fell and rural licence values rose, and they equalised, as all licences can now be moved anywhere.

However, I read that values are now rising, with more demand from Convenience stores, supermarkets, and petrol forecourts. So for every Spar with a new off-licence, an existinf licence must be transferred. I assume a small country pub usually closes and sells the licence. 

The taxi and pharmacy cartels have been tackled, the publicans are next. But will it ever happen?

Contango10


----------



## Tommy (8 Nov 2002)

*Re: pub licences*

topic title changed


----------



## Dr No (8 Nov 2002)

*No to Boycott*

No to Boycott we are under enough pressure as it is


----------



## Avril (10 Nov 2002)

*Kilcoyne*

"If pricing doesn't improve fast, the consumer can flex their buying muscle by responding to our call to boycott retailers and service providers. Consumers have to show that they will not tolerate this treatment. 

"Let's just wait for the outcome of our meeting with the Tanaiste on October 14 first," said Kilcoyne.

Copy from Sunday Business Post Sep 22nd.

Anything happen?


----------



## S (14 Nov 2002)

*Boycott?*

Perhaps the approaching budget will be enough to encourage a restraint on ones financial expenditure?? 

S


----------



## SarahMc (15 Nov 2002)

*Lidl Quality*

I don't find the Lidl qualty to be poor.  Certainly their nappies and baby wipes are superior to any other brand, and half the price.  Their special offers on toys and electronic goods are excellent value.

It does concern me that so little of the stock is manufactured in Ireland. But my pocket speaks louder than my heart on this one.


----------



## Padraic Pearse (21 Nov 2002)

*My Boycott*

I've been boycotting everything since my last post above on Oct 2nd, including all food and water. I've lost three stone, and the Doc tells me I'll be first to go after 70 days. How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## Bove (21 Nov 2002)

*His Boycott*

I'm hanging in there Paddy and thanks for asking. You shouldn't have wasted your money on those damn doctors though. you havent really missed much, nothin moves fast round these parts. The title did change a few days back that was quite an event. I don't think they are going to have a boycott although I have heard of a contingent going to France to learn how to 'boycott'. There are weekend courses illustrating how to pour Beaujolais Nouveau down the drain, and dump turnips on the Champs- Elysees, so spare yourself, we may need you, call off your hunger strike.


BTW Padraig, you're not Kilcoyne by any chance?


----------



## Padraic Pearse (21 Nov 2002)

*Stand Firm*

No, I'll not be swayed by Saxon agents. There must be blood on the streets first, ( or at least Heinz ketchup). Consumers must die before there's revolution, ( or at least stop using Undertakers). 

So I'll stay on course, but I'll keep you informed periodically. And no I'm not Kilcoyne, an armchair revolutionary. Must go now before I spend more money on Eircom.


----------



## ciaraneile (21 Nov 2002)

*Re: December 2nd*

Interestingly I got the following in a mail this morning. I presume it'll get around.


On December the 2nd this year there will a boycott by the consumers of Ireland in protest to the excessive and unjust prices that are being charged to the Irish consumer. A similar protest was organised in Greece this year 3rd September where consumers avoided all shops, pubs and restaurants etc. in protest to the prices that were being charged. The European commissioner for consumer affairs (an Irish man David Byrne) and the Irish Government have both being entirely passive with this issue when a lot feel something could of been done. Since the Euro change over Ireland leap frogged above France and Germany to become the second most expensive country in the euro zone after Finland. This contention is supported by several leading companies and organisations including Forfas and Price Waterhouse Coopers. Please advise those you know to support the boycott. The boycott is set to last for one day as in Greece.


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (21 Nov 2002)

*Re: price of a 4 pack*

What about the VAT-reversal thing. Remember the shift from 21% to 20%. I didn't see anyone reducing their prices. But when it went from 20% to 21%, our sweet machine nearly ran out of digit space on the display!


----------



## Just wondering (23 Nov 2002)

*Just wondering*

Prices in Ireland are high, there is no doubt about that.  
Prices of everyday items have gone sky high.

Is it possible for prices to come down if for some reason the consumer suddenly has to tighten their belt? Has this ever happened in any other developed economy?


----------



## Mithrandir (23 Nov 2002)

*Cartels*

Ireland is riven with cartels and anti-competitive practices. Most markets are affected I believe. It's only a matter of time before the first anti-competition scandel breaks, and we wake up.


----------



## Just Wondering (25 Nov 2002)

*Cartels*

Cartels - certainly, disquiet - increasing, leaders - unfortunately none.

What's top of your list? 

Mine: 

The insurance industry -  may I also add the Central Bank and Dep of ENTEMP who unwittingly? are actively preventing and restricting competition.

Health Care (including the scandelous cartel of GP charges).

Supermarkets - trade and supply and exclusion (by dominance).

Fuel Prices.

Travel - eg Irish Ferries and Stena.


----------



## Mithrandir (25 Nov 2002)

*Cartels*

Most of the basic goods and services we consume are riven with cartels and restrictive pracitices. Insurance, Banking, Pubs, legal services, etc on the service side. Remember Pharmacies and Taxi's were only recently taken off. On basics I think that the meat industry is rotten to the core, so too milk, so too cement.

Any industry with a strong representative association that has heavy weight access to power is almost certainly a cover for a cartel. The Competition Authority should look into these organisations eg the IIF, IBF to get the evidence. I'm convinced more and more as time goes on that one of the principle reasons we've got such high inflation is due to the existence of cartels. And this isn't just speculation.


----------



## Buxom Of Body (26 Nov 2002)

*Cartels*

What protection can the Competition Authority give to an individual or group that have the information that is required to bring the cartels to their knees? Could they protect their livelihoods if push came to shove?


----------



## wifesc (27 May 2003)

*Who is creaming whom*

well in the great debate about prices in Ireland. As a small manufacturer of craft goods, here is my contribution. When we started selling (91) retailers where multiplying the wholesale price by 2.3 then adding VAT. This is the standard almost anywhere in the world. In recent years we have seen our goods being replace by chinese imports but the retail price has remained unchanged. Some retailer are now using a 4.5 multiplier. That is pure greed as manufacturerer we have not changed much our price ie we have been able to work around price pressure.
They get away because the country is not price sensitive. Do not buy!.
Here is my tip for large purchase eg household sofa & the like, go to the continent, do your shopping and get the goods deliveredby a removal company. Works out cheaper than retail in Dublin


----------



## liamog (1 Jun 2003)

*competition*

I look forward to the day when Lidl or Aldi will have a branch in every town in Ireland.
I am confident prices will fall as a result,
Liamog


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (3 Jun 2003)

*Re: competition*

That day is fast approaching. Lidl are opening 90 (I think) stores in Ireland. (Tesco only have 80)

I went to Tralee branch of Lidl over the weekend. I though it was great! Booze I found to be a particular bargain. Can't wait for the one on Belgard road to open.


----------



## Dobby (4 Jun 2003)

*Here`s to Lidl and Aldi*

Yep! Big Lidl fan here too! Delighted to read about all the new stores Aldi are planning for too. I read recently(Irish Times Mag three Saturdays ago) that the main supermarkets(Tesco etc) have a 25-30% profit margin where Lidl/Aldi have a 5% one. Hence more bargains for us and more comptetion for the other supermarkets. Also read that Tesco have five different price brandings for their stores depending on their location-ie cheaper goods available in stores near Aldi/Lidl. So if you do have a local branch of the German stores your local Tesco will also have better prices. Lidl takes a bit of getting used to. But it`s incredible to be able to fill your trolley to overflowing for 100E.I do this once a month shopping for the basics and top up in Tesco. I avoid supermarkets after that except for a quick basket shop or two and buy fruit/veg and meat in market/butchers once a week.No more time and money consuming treks to the overpriced conveniece stores then.


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (4 Jun 2003)

*!*



> Also read that Tesco have five different price brandings for their stores depending on their location-ie cheaper goods available in stores near Aldi/Lidl.



This is untrue (In Ireland, anyway). Where did you read this?


----------



## ninsaga (4 Jun 2003)

*The Germans are comming!!!!*

The missus & myself started shopping frequently in Lidl's for the last 3-4 months now - absolutely thebest thing since the sliced pan.

Not sure though if its just me but has anyone noticed how busier they seem to be getting week on week........the sooner they have one of their outlets in every district the better.......


----------



## PGD (4 Jun 2003)

*Re: The Germans are comming!!!!*

are Lidl and Aldi cheaper because of poorer quality?
can you buy the same brand goods as in the other supermarkets?


----------



## ninsaga (4 Jun 2003)

*Re: The Germans are comming!!!!*

Having tried a fair few products now.....we like some,others we don't. I would think it a matter of taste as opposed to quality. Some are no diff that what You get in the main retailers.

If we thought that the food was poor quality then we wouldn't use them - (not going to compromise our health by any manner or means!)..

.....like to hear other opinions on this all the same.....


----------



## Tommy (4 Jun 2003)

*Re: The Germans are comming!!!!*

Have you read the previous discussion re quality etc in Aldi/Lidl on the earlier pages of this thread?


----------



## ninsaga (5 Jun 2003)

*Re: The Germans are comming!!!!*

Sure did Tommy. 

BTW, didn't like Lidl brutal beans or bread - put it down to taste as opposed to quality though. 

Fruit, milk, household, frozen foods, cereals, veggies, bikkies & so forth are fine. Some of the weekly specials are great value also......

Where can one find out where either Aldi or Lidl are planning to open up & when....


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jun 2003)

*Re: The Germans are comming!!!!*

*are Lidl and Aldi cheaper because of poorer quality?*

Not in my experience. I've never had any problems with any of their products. As _ninsaga_ says though some things are a matter of individual preference/taste. For example I personally really like _Aldi_ bread, particularly their white thick sliced "toasting style" pans!


----------



## Shanks1 (5 Jun 2003)

*Re: The Germans are comming!!!!*

A couple of weeks ago Lidl were selling a white slicepan at 42c and 2L milk at €1.15. I notice that Dunnes have dropped the price of their own brand bread and milk to 41c and €1.14 respectively so Aldi and Lidl are having some effect on the big supermarkets here.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jun 2003)

*Re: The Germans are comming!!!!*

_Aldi_ white sliced pan - €0.41 this morning!


----------



## setanta (5 Jun 2003)

*FRUIT*

What is the fruit like in Aldi/Lidl?

I am actually eating less fruit these days because I have found it to be outrageously expensive in Tesco.

I live nead the fruit markets in Smithfield but don't know if you can buy small quantities i.e. not wholesale in bulk - has anyone any idea on this?


----------



## Tommy (5 Jun 2003)

*Re: The Germans are comming!!!!*

In my neck of the woods, there appears to be a price war of sorts going on between Lidl and Centra over 2L bottles of mineral water. Centra originally beat Lidl's price of 60c a bottle and Lidl have dropped to 50c


----------



## ninsaga (6 Jun 2003)

*Re: FRUIT*

The fruit is fine & definitely cost less than Super value....we consume hugh amounts of fruit.......

- grapes **
- apples
- banana's **
- pears **
- oranges (easy peelers ar hard to come by there!)
- kiwi's **
- peaches **

What You need to do though is inspect the contents before You load the trolly to ensure there are no bruised, over ripe or even bad ones in the packaging (rare enough though).

Shelf life on the  ** fruit though I think is short - whatever You buy would need to be consumed within 1 week. Having said that maybe it could be down to the storing environment. We store in fruit bowls in the kitchen.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jun 2003)

*Re: FRUIT*

*I live nead the fruit markets in Smithfield but don't know if you can buy small quantities*

The fruit and vegetable market in _Smithfield_ was demolished months ago to make way for the redevelopment of the west side of the plaza. Maybe you're referring to the [broken link removed] in _Mary's Lane_ off _Capel Street_? I _think_ that it's geared towards wholesale trade and the quantities involves may be too large for most retail customers but it could be worth trying.


----------



## Dobby (6 Jun 2003)

*The Germans are Coming!*

*** Another Person***
Your recently responded to my post where I stated :

Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also read that Tesco have five different price brandings for their stores depending on their location-ie cheaper goods available in stores near Aldi/Lidl. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another Person`s Response:

This is untrue (In Ireland, anyway). Where did you read this?

My information came from The Sunday Tribune 26/1/03.

I am particularly well aquainted with two branches of Tesco-one with a nearby Lidl one without.And guess which one always has the cheaper brands on offer? And now figure which one advertises-but doesn`t always have the cheaper brand available and worse still doesn`t advertise and never stocks certain other  cheaper items.

I don`t know if my source is correct.  Maybe there`s only two pricing brands-cheapish, and Irish. But I know that Tesco, wisely, will compete if there`s competition within their local territory. And I`m glad Lidl and Aldi have also brought about that.

BTW for the person who enquired about Fruit/veg quality in Aldi/Lidl.  I know that Lidl are `hit and miss` in this dept-could get underipe bananas say, for a great price.Or hit on it another day and get rotten carots. `Buyer Beware` in this dept. At least, that`s been my experience.

Gotta say the rest of Lidl pretty much makes up for it though.  Chocolate is only gorgeous. Love the coffee(expresso) there too. Washing agents -dishwasher powder and detergent, Wipp cream cleanser, glass cleaner are superb value. Eggs very cheap-Hovis bread  and Granary bread are lovely. Love their relish. Jelly 25 c. Live on their breakfast cereals. If anyone wants more Lidl tips I`m happy to post them up.

I`m not interested in cheap items-just better value. 

Believe we waste a lot on food here and aren`t discerning enough when it comes to quality. Why is our fruit and veg of inferior quality and more expensive than other countries?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jun 2003)

*Re: The Germans are Coming!*

*Also read that Tesco have five different price brandings for their stores depending on their location-ie cheaper goods available in stores near Aldi/Lidl. *

For what it's worth, I've heard this before somwehere as well but don't have any hard evidence/facts to back it up.


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (6 Jun 2003)

*Re: The Germans are Coming!*



> I am particularly well aquainted with two branches of Tesco-one with a nearby Lidl one without.And guess which one always has the cheaper brands on offer? And now figure which one advertises-but doesn`t always have the cheaper brand available and worse still doesn`t advertise and never stocks certain other cheaper items.
> 
> I don`t know if my source is correct. Maybe there`s only two pricing brands-cheapish, and Irish. But I know that Tesco, wisely, will compete if there`s competition within their local territory. And I`m glad Lidl and Aldi have also brought about that.



Thanks for that. Tesco might stock different products in different stores, but like for like, the prices definately will be the same in all stores.



> For what it's worth, I've heard this before somwehere as well but don't have any hard evidence/facts to back it up.



I have definate evidence to the contrary. Due to confidentuality agreement I'm not at liberty to discuss how Tesco does business. (You'll have to take my word on this one!)


----------



## ninsaga (6 Jun 2003)

*Re: The Germans are Coming!*

Quote
---------
Why is our fruit and veg of inferior quality and more expensive than other countries?
----------

Fair point Dobby, for thouse of You fortunate eniugh to go on holliers to Spain this year, take some time out to go to a local Spanish market & just look at the fruit & veg stalls. 

Take the biggest [insert any fruit or veg here] that you have seen in Ireland. Now double its size & half its price.

Now in the south of Spain then have dozens of sq miles of green houses to grow all this stuff for half nothing....So when You compare what they are consuming it looks as though we get the cast offs........


----------



## zag (6 Jun 2003)

*Re: The Germans are Coming!*

One thing about Tesco that annoys me is the fact that in prime apple time (later in the year, obviously) all you can get in Tesco are apples from France and New Zealand.

Go to a grocers and you get Irish apples.

I'm not against foreign products (and am a fan of Aldi/Lidl from a cost point of view), but it is really annoying when Irish products are in season and you can't get them on the shelves.

Maybe it's the growers, maybe it's the retailers, but it's very annoying.

z


----------

